# NBC Sports Network in SD? Ugh.



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

I LOVE hockey and especially the Stanley Cup playoffs. I would seriously consider moving up a package to get NBC Sports Network, but with it only being in SD it's just not worth it. The Detroit-Nashville game was on CNBC last night in HD and was glorious.

Obviously ANY sport looks worlds better in HD, but I feel hockey benefits the most. Another "limited bandwidth" victim I guess.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

chris83 said:


> I LOVE hockey and especially the Stanley Cup playoffs. I would seriously consider moving up a package to get NBC Sports Network, but with it only being in SD it's just not worth it. The Detroit-Nashville game was on CNBC last night in HD and was glorious.
> 
> Obviously ANY sport looks worlds better in HD, but I feel hockey benefits the most. Another "limited bandwidth" victim I guess.


SD? I'm looking at Dish's channel line-up and it shows NBC Sports being in HD. As a matter of fact, it's in DA Gold, witch is a HD package.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It was HD for several years when the channel was Verses, viewed both games in HD last night. You should check again, if you are getting the sd channel and HD, you should have it. Have you checked at channel 9466?


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you both. I currently have the "Top 200" package and only saw NBC Sports as being available on 151 in SD; I didn't see a HD equivalent when I went to the "All Channels" view.

So, channel 9466 is the HD version? Or is 151 in HD only available in a different package?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Rehit time. HD is always available if you have the channel and Dish has it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

chris83 said:


> Thank you both. I currently have the "Top 200" package and only saw NBC Sports as being available on 151 in SD; I didn't see a HD equivalent when I went to the "All Channels" view.
> 
> So, channel 9466 is the HD version? Or is 151 in HD only available in a different package?


It should map to 151, do you have mapping enabled?


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

garys said:


> It should map to 151, do you have mapping enabled?


Not at home at the moment to check; how would I go about doing so?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

NBC Sports Network (channel 151) is available in HD and SD. It is available in our Dish America Gold and AT 250 and above programming packages. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



chris83 said:


> Not at home at the moment to check; how would I go about doing so?


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> NBC Sports Network (channel 151) is available in HD and SD. It is available in our Dish America Gold and AT 250 and above programming packages. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


Hi Ray. Unfortunately, as noted above, when I look at my guides I only see 151 as an SD option; the HD version is NOT showing up in my program guide.

Obviously with the "Top 200" I wouldn't be able to view it, but I would think it would show up as existing in the "All Channels" option when I go there.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

chris83 said:


> Hi Ray. Unfortunately, as noted above, when I look at my guides I only see 151 as an SD option; the HD version is NOT showing up in my program guide.
> *
> Obviously with the "Top 200" I wouldn't be able to view it, but I would think it would show up as existing in the "All Channels" option when I go there.*


It doesn't work that way. 
An UNSUBBED channel will *ONLY* show the SD version in the guide. 
It won't map down the HD version in the guide. That's the way it has always been.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oops. I missed "Top 200" when I mentioned rehit. Never mind me. What's above is correct. If you're not subscribed you will not see the HD version in 'all channels' because the mapdown isn't there.


----------

